# Finally hunting again



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 19, 2015)

Well I managed to sneak away for a quick goose hunt this morning. Couldn't have asked for a much better hunt. The first 4 geese of the morning were banded we ended up with 21 total. I finally got to test out the knife I got from @NYWoodturner a while back. I was very impressed Man that thing is sharp and cuts like going through butter. Hope to have a deer found for my bow to test it out on in a couple weeks
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/23247464-F4A4-44B1-82CB-278E35ABFD0A_zpsveslx0co.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/5D4EEAAD-5A1E-4EE4-B026-55CB8FED8CED_zpsgkcoqgzl.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/29443B76-C8D0-4F47-A077-181EC82F207D_zpsmtxwudpd.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/61EFD972-5922-47DF-ABBC-995C1B4560E6_zpswletkyuv.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 19, 2015)

Man am I jealous!! How do you cook them?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 19, 2015)

Damn thats a lot of good eating !!! I agree with Barry - Share some recipes


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Do you just breast em out? How do you cook em?

Nice stack too...honk honk...


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 19, 2015)

Ya I usually just breast them out. When I cook them I usually grill them or turn them into jerky. I found that the McCormick marinade and dry rub for ribs seem to give them good flavor for grilling As for jerky I've tried a few different premixed blends and they seem to turn out well. My favorite jerky recipie would have to be my grandpas. I can usually get him to make only one batch a year though haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2015)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> I found that the McCormick marinade and dry rub for ribs seem to give them good flavor for grilling



The grill mates stuff in the bag?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 19, 2015)

Congrats on the geese!!! Pretty knife. Looks like a great day not at work.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 19, 2015)

great hunt there Derek. 4 bands that's a dam good shoot brother

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep the grill mates stuff is what I use. When my cousin had his bachelor party I grilled up a bunch of duck and goose and even the people who claimed they didn't like duck or goose ate it and liked it. I used the dry rub for ribs more often than the marinade


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 20, 2015)

Good shooting! You guys start early. Bird hunting in August? I've never been able to do that. I think the first goose season around here is in October. Teal the last of Sept. Gary


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 20, 2015)

They open an early Canada goose season here Aug 15 - Sept 15. Then the next week regular waterfowl season opens if they waited until Oct for us it would be a really short season. By the end of October a lot of the local birds are leaving and usually the second week in November the water Starts freezing up and all the birds leave


----------



## brown down (Aug 20, 2015)

all the years Ive hunted geese i have never shot a banded bird and you got two in one sitting! OUTSTANDING!!!!!!! goose hunting is my second favorite sport hahaha my buddies wives weren't too happy with me when I got them into goose hunting! what calls do you use? short reed or flute? I think goose has a roast beef kinda taste but usually turn it into jerky

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 20, 2015)

I turn all short reeds for my goose calls so that all I use. These birds were banded in ND. I had a similar thing happen last year when I shot 2 banded birds out of one flock. One was banded in ND and one in SD. I thought the odds were crazy that they were together

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

Okay I will ask the obvious question that a non-goose hunter should ask ... why are all those live geese just milling about so closely and casually as if nothing has happened? They look tame!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Okay I will ask the obvious question that a non-goose hunter should ask ... why are all those live geese just milling about so closely and casually as if nothing has happened? They look tame!


Decoys........


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

Good decoys!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Okay I will ask the obvious question that a non-goose hunter should ask ... why are all those live geese just milling about so closely and casually as if nothing has happened? They look tame!



That's his posse...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2015)

From what I understand Geese mate for life. When one goes down sick or injured that mate will ground and stay with their mate until the die or recover. Likely those are mates? Or is that all urban legend? Never goose hunted but hell I could get them in any parking lot around here


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

I thought y'all would have more fun that that with me. But the  actually took me seriously. See if I tee myself up again ya lightweights.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## brown down (Aug 21, 2015)

do you make your own reeds/tone boards? I have been trying to teach my buddies how to use short reed calls but man they sound like they are blowing on a new years eve party toy needless to say I do all of the calling lol. do you have any videos of your calls in action


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 21, 2015)

No I buy the guts for my calls. I know that feeling haha I have a few buddies that are great on the calls and a few that buy them just to have them and never bring them with in the field I don't have any videos made of them. I do have a couple sound clips a couple different people made for me I would do a video myself but I'm not the greatest caller in the world but I guess I can get the geese in and that's all that matters

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brown down (Aug 22, 2015)

I am not anywhere near the best at them either but way better then my buddies haha. what guts do you use and how vocal are they meaning do they require a lot of back pressure to use them and can they produce all of the sounds! I have two that took me over a year to learn how to but now I can pick any call up and get after it! I have a tim grounds and a super thang which require quite a bit of back pressure to use! nice decoys btw that makes a world of a difference too!


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 22, 2015)

Let's hear those sound files!!
@BarnickCustomCalls @brown down


----------



## justallan (Aug 22, 2015)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> I would do a video myself but I'm not the greatest caller in the world but I guess I can get the geese in and that's all that matters


I got a good laugh out of this one. It's kind of like cowboys and hounds. It ain't the pretty ones that get the job done.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 22, 2015)

I could post a sound file but I'm not sure how to I guess

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 23, 2015)

Well we ended up hitting the field again this morning. With 6 guys we ended up with 66 geese. All these are going to the locker plant and be turned into jerky and brats
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/60467CBC-A7DD-4063-9057-00C46136F16D_zpskirpni9l.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## justallan (Aug 23, 2015)

DANG!! Now THAT is a good morning indeed!
Heck, even your decoys are to scared to stand up any more.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 23, 2015)

WOW that's on my bucket list!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow Derek - You've been busy!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2015)

Now that's a mess o' gooses.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 23, 2015)

man that's a mess of birds one more week till teal and geese opens here cant wait


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 23, 2015)

I know most people here prob don't make it up this way much if at all but if anyone ever does and wants to do any hunting/ice fishing just let me know

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | +Karma 1


----------

